# How to replace the ignition lock cylinder?



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

Does anyone have a procedure for how to remove and reinstall the ignition lock cylinder? The service bulletin PI-1329 says that the cause of problem of the engine trying to start by itself when the key is in, but in the lock position, is the lock cylinder. Those who have had it replaced at the dealer say it's about a $350 job. You can buy the cylinder for about $27 on Amazon. Seems that one could take the new one apart, re-tumble to the old key code, and replace it for no more cost.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a youtube video that shows adding a security system to a cruze. I remember seeing it, you'll have to google to find it. He shows how to get the console apart. 

I think I've also seen a switchblade key video from the manufacturer on youtube. Not sure of the rekeying video, but once you get the lock cylinders manufacturer from doing a youtube search for GM foldable key rebuilding, you should be able to find something. 

I believe Rockauto has the pins for the locks, however I don't remember what part of the catalog I seen them in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The bulletin says it's supposed to be a half-hour job. Even if the dealer charges a full hour, it shouldn't be that high. You might want to inquire with the dealers near you. Unless you have experience with lock cylinders, this may not be the best DIY project.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rekeying locks is a game in patience. Patience that a shop want's to be paid big bucks for. I've done house doors, I've never done a car, but I'm guessing it's similar. 

Here's the manufacturer of the locks. I remember the key pins having their name on them. I thought it was interesting that Rockauto carried lock pins. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezVvXr4dbeE


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like you need a special tool to get the cylinder out. It doesn't look difficult at all. I don't know if you have to remove the cylinder to do what's required. This looks fairly easy and a dealership should be able to do this.. Hard to believe they have never made keys by pulling the lock cylinder to get the key codes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYRCXBcfNQ8


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm not too concerned about my ability to recode the new lock cylinder to my old keys. The video showing the special tool was, I thought, for removing the lock cylinder if the key was lost. I was hoping that the tool wouldn't be needed if a working key was available. The lock cylinders I've taken out in the past would come right out if the key was switched to the "on" position and a pin was depressed. But I don't see the pin on the Cruze lock. Anybody have a factory repair manual that tells how to remove the lock cylinder? Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

For starters, contact a dealer and see if they can order a VIN coded cylinder. 
Gmoutletparts wants $23.99, but they don't mention coding in the parts catalog, so you'd have to ask. 

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/auto-...-gas-engine/electrical-cat/ignition-lock-scat

Once you have a factory matched cylinder, then you need to get installation instructions.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Billy-

The PI that you mentioned is very unique. I did find it in my online manual source. It pays 0.5 hours at the dealership, that's 60-$70 plus parts. I'm not a dealer, and this seems a bit concerning to give information out on. I assume and really hope you have legal ownership of the car. 

You proposed an interesting question, so I thought I'd look it up, but man is there a lot of you tube video's on this type of car about making keys and picking locks. 

It says key in the ignition, turned to the run position..

Using an allen wrench or similar pick type tool depress the retainer though the access hole. Pull the lock cylinder out. Key will be to depress the retainer well enough. 

Install is key to turned in cylinder to run position installed in housing, key rotated back to the lock position, and cylinder will lock into place.

I'm guessing the special tool might make things faster, as the Chiltons Online vehicle specific shop manual mentions "allen wrench or pick type tool.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

billy_j844 said:


> The lock cylinders I've taken out in the past would come right out if the key was switched to the "on" position and a pin was depressed. But I don't see the pin on the Cruze lock. Anybody have a factory repair manual that tells how to remove the lock cylinder? Thanks.


It's the hole shown in the video. With the key in the "run" position, the manual says you can poke an Allen wrench down the hole. 

The manual does say to disconnect the battery first.


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's the hole shown in the video. With the key in the "run" position, the manual says you can poke an Allen wrench down the hole.
> 
> The manual does say to disconnect the battery first.


I'll try that again. Didn't seem to work, so I thought that wasn't a removal access hole. Thanks for the info.


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> Billy-
> 
> I assume and really hope you have legal ownership of the car.
> 
> ...


Yes, I actually own the car :dry:. Thanks for the manual info.


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks to all--a 2 mm allen wrench was all that was required (along with a little swearing) to remove the lock cylinder. Just have to hold your mouth right while poking the allen wrench around.:lala: I recoded the new one with the old tumbler bits and reinstalled. All seems to be well now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

billy_j844 said:


> Thanks to all--a 2 mm allen wrench was all that was required (along with a little swearing) to remove the lock cylinder.


Yeah, they never teach that in tech school, but I think most pick it up pretty quickly with on-the job training. :grin:


----------

